# Gold Lifer membership



## Nikosandros (Jan 5, 2015)

Would it be possible to get a title fancier than "member"?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 5, 2015)

Nikosandros said:


> Would it be possible to get a title fancier than "member"?




You can have any title you want!


----------



## Nikosandros (Jan 5, 2015)

Morrus said:


> You can have any title you want!



So, do I just ask you?

Gold Lifer sounds good to me.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 5, 2015)

Nikosandros said:


> So, do I just ask you?




No, you change it yourself in your settings.  That said, that gold lifer usergroup seems to have some permission errors, as you discovered previously, so let me know if it's not there.


----------



## Nikosandros (Jan 5, 2015)

Morrus said:


> No, you change it yourself in your settings.  That said, that gold lifer usergroup seems to have some permission errors, as you discovered previously, so let me know if it's not there.



If I go to Settings -> Community Memberships, I can choose to be identified as a member of the "KICKSTARTER £150 GOLD LIFER" group and the associated title is "Member" and I see no option to change it, but perhaps I should be looking elsewhere?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 5, 2015)

No, it's under custom user title. I'll try to poke around and find the exact location for you if I get to a computer.


----------



## Rabulias (Jan 6, 2015)

Click *Settings *in the upper right, then click *Edit Profile* in the menu on the left-hand side.

That should get you to the page where you can set a Custom User Title.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 6, 2015)

Gold Member. i swear i saw that movie. 

where do you purchase this stuff?

diaglo "been away for a bit" Ooi


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2015)

diaglo said:


> Gold Member. i swear i saw that movie.
> 
> where do you purchase this stuff?
> 
> diaglo "been away for a bit" Ooi




Gold Lifer was a Kickstarter reward a couple of years ago.


----------



## Nikosandros (Jan 7, 2015)

Rabulias said:


> Click *Settings *in the upper right, then click *Edit Profile* in the menu on the left-hand side.
> 
> That should get you to the page where you can set a Custom User Title.



I see the option to change the username, but not the title.


----------



## Rabulias (Jan 7, 2015)

It should be directly below the Username Change section (see below). Sounds like a permissions issue that    [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] or another admin will have to look into.


----------



## Nikosandros (Jan 7, 2015)

Rabulias said:


> It should be directly below the Username Change section (see below). Sounds like a permissions issue that    [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] or another admin will have to look into.



Yeah, it must be something like that, since I see an option to set the URL of my Homepage, but nothing about the user title.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 7, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Gold Lifer was a Kickstarter reward a couple of years ago.




ah. that explains it. i don't support kickstarter. :doh:


----------



## SkidAce (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm missing the section on custom user title also, goes from username to set URL.


----------



## Nikosandros (Jan 12, 2015)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], could you check if the issue is with the permission settings? Thanks!


----------



## Nikosandros (Jan 16, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 16, 2015)

Try now.


----------



## Nikosandros (Jan 16, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Try now.




[video=youtube;10KObAQFmlY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10KObAQFmlY[/video]

Thanks!


----------

